# هل تنصحونني بدراسة هذا التخصص MSc Non Destructive Testing and Evaluation الاختبار اللاإتلافي



## Just-me (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله أوقاتكم 

يا إخوان أنا في بريطانيا و ( ممكن ) أدرس ماستر في هذا التخصص
MSc Non Destructive Testing and Evaluation

حاصل على بكالوريس فيزياء

فما رأيكم ..... هل الدراسه فيه مجدية و ايضا مجالات العمل.. أم أبحث عن تخصص آخر 

وهل هذا التخصص له علاقة مثلا بهندسة الطيران والنانو تكنولوجي

أنتظر آرائكم وخبراتكم .... كل يدلي بدلوه وبوجهة نظره كما يريد

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## Just-me (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أي نصيحة تنفع


----------



## Just-me (18 سبتمبر 2010)

المشورة يا إخوان


----------



## ghaleb mashhour (3 يوليو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته, اخي الكريم انصحك بشدو اذ ان هذا التخصص مطلوب باذن الله وبشدة خاصة في دول الخليج


----------

